

Conway's Game of Life in SQL - gaius
http://iablog.sybase.com/efarrar/2011/06/building-a-glider-gun-with-sql-anywhere/

======
zitterbewegung
So this version of SQL is turing complete?

~~~
greatquux
That's what I'm wondering. Not like I want to use it now.

